# Night Sights For Ultra Carry



## Scott6465 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm looking for night sights for my Kimber Ultra Carry II. Does anyone have any suggestions? Where is the best place to find them? Kimber America is currently out of stock. I like the Meprolight sights, but they are hard to find. Please advise.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Heinie Sights or Trijicon, you can find alternate vendors such as Brownells, Midway etc. for better pricing.


----------



## guitargeak99 (May 22, 2011)

I have TruGlo TFO's on mine. Best sights of this kind of this sort that I've ever had. They really stick out day or night


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

opticsplanet has meprolight sights for sale for 84.00. They are really good sights!


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I would think you could get them from Kimber as well..


----------

